# window smashed, insurance?



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Aftermarket windshield is only costing me $220, my deductible is $1000. I let uber know but i decline to file a claim because since it's not going to be covered at all.

is this smart?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know but that's how I would play it, no point in having a claim history without getting money for it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Pay it and move on. With that in mind, this incident suggests it truly is wise to set some money aside for who knows what and you gotta be kidding me moments. That thousand dollar deductible, save it up and put it aside.


----------

